
What Happens Inside a 100-hop IPv6 Wireless Mesh Network? - retSava
http://www.thingsquare.com/blog/articles/100-hops-ipv6-mesh/
======
retSava
We do so many cool things here at Thingsquare (thus, obvious disclaimer, I'm
at Thingsquare), and we want to share it (and brag of course).

It's sometimes better not to go too deep into details in the post itself, but
one cool thing I want to point out is in the last gif animation of the blog
post which shows radio traffic throughout the mesh network. It shows
transmissions over time, and each line from top to bottom is a device in the
network. So we see forwarded packets as a diagonal line in the graph, and
depeding on how large (how many bytes and fragments) the data is, the diagonal
line leans more since it takes longer. Pretty cool, imo.

